# PC geht nach Einschalten sofort aus!



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Ich verzweifele aktuell an meinem selbstgebauten PC (Teile seht ihr in der Signatur unten). Diesen habe ich schon seit 3 Jahren und lief bisher einwandfrei. Jetzt will ich meinen PC einschalten, und er geht sofort wieder aus! Danach geht er automatisch wieder an usw. Man sieht nur kurz das BIOS bevor es wieder ausgeht. Dies ist ja normalerweise auch nicht der fall...

Ich habe nichts an meinem PC verändert, und kann mir nicht erklären woran es liegt.

Ich muss dringend damit Arbeiten, von daher hoffe ich auf schnelle hilfreiche Antworten.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2017)

Wird der PC sehr warm?
Welche Lüfter sind wo verbaut?
Sind Die Kühler / Lüfter sauber?


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wird der PC sehr warm?
> Welche Lüfter sind wo verbaut?
> Sind Die Kühler / Lüfter sauber?



Alle Kühler und Lüfter jetzt eben mit Pinsel gereinigt. Hilft leider nicht. Von Wärme spüre ich nichts,  der geht ja aber kaum richtig an (nur paar sek).
1x CPU Lüfter, 1x Gehäuselüfter vorne, 1x Gehäuselüfter hinten


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2017)

könnte ein Kurzschluss sein.

Hast du mal die Grafikkarte rausgenommen und hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen?
Wenn das nix hilft alle nicht benötigten Komponenten abstecken - laufwerke festplatte und nur 1 RAM Riegel.

Du könntest zusätzlich mal nen Bios Reset machen


----------



## Malkolm (23. Oktober 2017)

Plötzliche Hardwaredefekte betreffen in den allermeisten Fällen das Netzteil.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

NuVirus schrieb:


> könnte ein Kurzschluss sein.
> 
> Hast du mal die Grafikkarte rausgenommen und hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen?
> Wenn das nix hilft alle nicht benötigten Komponenten abstecken - laufwerke festplatte und nur 1 RAM Riegel.
> ...



Wie hinten anschließen? Und Bios Reset heisst einfach Batterie rausnehmen richtig?

Ich nehme mal die Festplatten raus und einen RAM Riegel - ist es egal welchen ich rausnehme?


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Plötzliche Hardwaredefekte betreffen in den allermeisten Fällen das Netzteil.



Ich hoffe doch nicht, aber wäre von den Komponenten, die kaputt sein können, wohl das geringere übel...


----------



## polarwolf (23. Oktober 2017)

für mich käme auch als erstes das Netzteil in Frage. Hört sich an, wie wenn es sich sofort selbst abschaltet, könnte Überstrom- oder Überspannungsschutz oder sonstiger Schutzmechanismus sein.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

polarwolf schrieb:


> für mich käme auch als erstes das Netzteil in Frage. Hört sich an, wie wenn es sich sofort selbst abschaltet, könnte Überstrom- oder Überspannungsschutz oder sonstiger Schutzmechanismus sein.



Warum aber, sehe ich in dem kurzen Zeitraum, wo der PC an ist, direkt den BIOS (UEFI) Screen? Beim normalen Hochfahren ist das auch nicht zu sehen...


----------



## lefskij (23. Oktober 2017)

xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Warum aber, sehe ich in dem kurzen Zeitraum, wo der PC an ist, direkt den BIOS (UEFI) Screen? Beim normalen Hochfahren ist das auch nicht zu sehen...



Das was du dort siehst, ist wahrscheinlich der POST (Power On Self Test) und entweder steigt dann eine deiner Komponenten aus oder es hat sich etwas in den Einstellungen selbstständig gemacht. Übertaktet hast du ja nicht wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

Sonst irgendwelche Settings im Bios verändert?

Das CMOS-Reset kann auch bei nicht bewußten Eingriffen oder Problemen "wie von Geisterhand" die Lösung sein. Die Batterie kurz herausnehmen oder den CMOS-Jumper kurz um- und wieder zurückstecken und bitte vorher Rechner aus und Netzstecker ziehen - am Heizkörper erden kann auch nicht schaden.

Mit Grafikkarte raus war bestimmt das Anschließen des Monitors an das Mainboard-I/O-Panel hinten gemeint, also nicht direkt an die GPU damit die IGPU des Prozessors genutzt wird. Dadurch kannst du auf einen Grafikkartendefekt testen.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (23. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Das was du dort siehst, ist wahrscheinlich der POST (Power On Self Test) und entweder steigt dann eine deiner Komponenten aus oder es hat sich etwas in den Einstellungen selbstständig gemacht. Übertaktet hast du ja nicht wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...
> 
> Sonst irgendwelche Settings im Bios verändert?
> 
> ...



Ich lasse dann mal jetzt alles drin ausser die Graka, und mache den BIOS reset.
Im BIOS habe ich soweit ich mich recht erinnere nix, ausser dass ich iwie die GraKa priorisiert habe und den PC habe von der SSD booten lassen

EDIT: Aber die GraKa ist wohl eher nicht defekt, über dieser war nämlich mein Monitor angeschlossen. Sonst hätte ich diesen Screen aber nicht gesehen


----------



## lefskij (24. Oktober 2017)

Mache erstmal nur ein Reset und wenn das nichts bringt, kannst du immer noch die GPU ausbauen. Zumindest ist nach dem Zurücksetzen die iGPU wohl wieder aktiviert...

Falls das nicht die Ursache ist, kannst du nach der >Null-Methode< vorgehen, wenn dein Case einen Speaker hat - also du normalerweise beim Einschalten des Rechners einen kurzen Piepton hören konntest. Geht aber auch mit der Gehäuse-HDD-LED siehe Text.

EDIT: Dass die Grafikkarte defekt ist, kann man nicht ausschließen - es kann ja sein, dass sie kurz "aufflackert", den POST aber nicht besteht und dann abschaltet.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Mache erstmal nur ein Reset und wenn das nichts bringt, kannst du immer noch die GPU ausbauen. Zumindest ist nach dem Zurücksetzen die IGPU wohl wieder aktiviert...
> 
> Falls das nicht die Ursache ist, kannst du nach der >Null-Methode< vorgehen, wenn dein Case einen Speaker hat - also du normalerweise beim Einschalten des Rechners einen kurzen Piepton hören konntest.



Habe jetzt die Batterie für 10 min rausgenommen. Danach leider keine Veränderung (entfernte GraKa).. ich verzweifele gerade. Ist es vielleicht der Prozessor?
Einen Speaker habe ich nicht (damals extra nicht eingebaut :'D )


----------



## Patsche85 (24. Oktober 2017)

Also mit entfernter Graka auch nicht? Sitzt der CPU Lüfter fest auf der CPU? Klemme erstmal Graka und alle Laufwerke ab. Auch die Leitungen von USB und Audio, die zum Frontpanel am Gehäuse gehen. Wenn dann immer noch nichts geht, dann evtl. mal den CPU-Lüfter abmontieren und die Wärmeleitpaste entfernen und erneuern.
Wenn das widerum auch nichts bringt, dann würde ich auf das Netzteil tippen.....hast du nicht testweise eins rumfliegen?


----------



## lefskij (24. Oktober 2017)

Hast du Zeit und dir die Null-Methode durchgelesen?

Vielleicht noch ein anderes Netzteil zum testen parat? Vorher noch alle Stecker auf festen Sitz überprüfen. Du solltest da besonnen vorgehen und dir Zeit lassen beim testen, es scheint ja eine der vielen Komponenten "einen weg zu haben".

Ich drücke dir die Daumen und lass' dich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Hast du Zeit und dir die Null-Methode durchgelesen?
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein anderes Netzteil zum testen parat? Vorher noch alle Stecker auf festen Sitz überprüfen. Du solltest da besonnen vorgehen und dir Zeit lassen beim testen, es scheint ja eine der vielen Komponenten "einen weg zu haben".
> 
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen und lass' dich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.



Danke für die Antworten. Führe aktuell die Nullmethode durch. Habe erstmal alles abgesteckt außer CPU, CPU-Kühler und Strom fürs Mainboard. Hinzu kam der Speaker, außerdem habe ich den Powerbutton ans Mainboard angesteckt und einen BIOS reset durch Herausnahme der Batterie durchgeführt.

Es ist wie folgt:
Der PC hat zwei verschiedene Phasen, die sich immer wieder abwechseln bis ich die Stromzufuhr kappe: in der einen Phase ist der PC nur ganz kurz an, ca 2. Sek (kein Beep). In der zweiten ist der PC dann länger an (ca. 7-10) und es erscheint der bereits beschriebene BIOS screen (wo nix zu sehen ist ausser “BIOS“). Währenddessen beept der Speaker Sturm also nicht durchgehend sondern beep-beep-beep-... schnell hintereinander bis der PC wieder ausgeht.

Habe dann einen RAM-Riegel zugesteckt. Es erscheinen die selben zwei Phasen, nur dass in der zweiten Phase es nicht mehr sturm Beept, sondern nur ein einziges Mal (nach 5 sek) bevor der PC ausgeht. Durch Hinzustecken der GraKa passiert exakt das Selbe, außer dass die das Bild nur über die GraKa ausgegeben wird.

Nach der Grafik in dem Artikel der Nullmethode sollte also die GraKa betroffen sein. Der PC bleibt aber auch ohne GraKa nicht an und müsste so laufen. Ich denke das Problem ist schon am Anfang: obwohl es diesen sirenenbeepton gibt, geht der PC trotzdem aus.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2017)

beep-beep-beep... könnte auf "lose power" Fehler hindeuten = NT...
Computer POST and beep codes

Kannst du bei irgend jemand ein Ersatz-NT mal borgen oder hast evtl. gar eines rumliegen...?
Tippe in diese Richtung.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

compisucher schrieb:


> beep-beep-beep... könnte auf "lose power" Fehler hindeuten = NT...
> Computer POST and beep codes
> 
> Kannst du bei irgend jemand ein Ersatz-NT mal borgen oder hast evtl. gar eines rumliegen...?
> Tippe in diese Richtung.



Habe gerade das Noname Netzteil (400W) aus dem meines Bruders ausgebaut. Für die CPU Power stehen mit diesem Netzteil nur 4 PIN zur Verfügung, bei meinem sind es 8... habe es trotzdem mal angeschlossen. Also an Kabeln führt das Netzteil jetzt nur zur CPU (auf Mainboard) und Mainboard ansich.

..exakt das selbe Beep Geräusch (GraKa und RAM draußen, also das Sturm-beepen)
Also ist das Netzteil doch nicht betroffen?

EDIT: Habe jetzt auch mal CPU-Stromversorgung und Kühler rausgenommen, also dass nur der 23-Pol-Stecker ans Mainboard dran ist. Jetzt habe ich nur die “Phase 1“ durchgehend, also dass der PC angeht, und sofort wieder ausgeht (ohne beep)

EDIT2: Beim Vorgehen des letzten Edits habe ich vergessen die BIOS Batterie reinzutun. Mit der Batterie passiert jedoch das selbe


----------



## realGobi (24. Oktober 2017)

Mein Senf: da du ja schon schön die diversen Komponenten ausgeschlossen hast bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Grundsätzlich hätte ich auf GraKa oder Netzteil getippt, GraKa fällt aus. Somit bleiben nur noch Mainboard und Netzteil übrig. Ist eventuell die BIOS Batterie leer? Mal mit ner neuen testen. Hast du ein Netzteil dass auch passt?  

GraKa und CPU sowie RAM kannst du ja nun drin lassen, teste es doch mal mit ner neuen bios Batterie oder nem neuen Netzteil. 

Grüße.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

realGobi schrieb:


> Mein Senf: da du ja schon schön die diversen Komponenten ausgeschlossen hast bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Grundsätzlich hätte ich auf GraKa oder Netzteil getippt, GraKa fällt aus. Somit bleiben nur noch Mainboard und Netzteil übrig. Ist eventuell die BIOS Batterie leer? Mal mit ner neuen testen. Hast du ein Netzteil dass auch passt?
> 
> GraKa und CPU sowie RAM kannst du ja nun drin lassen, teste es doch mal mit ner neuen bios Batterie oder nem neuen Netzteil.
> 
> Grüße.



Habe die komplette Nullmethode nochmal mit der BIOS Batterie meines Bruders ausprobiert (sogar gleiche Batterie weil auch Gigabyte Mainboard). Die Resultate der einzelnen Schritte sind jedoch absolut identisch.

Ich sollte das ganze vielleicht mal mit einem weiteren, vernünftigem Netzteil ausprobieren.
Habe noch nicht verstanden, wieso ich die CPU ausschließen kann.

Sollte die CPU oder das Mainboard schuld sein, ist das nicht so schön...


----------



## realGobi (24. Oktober 2017)

Warum ich (meine Meinung!) ausschließen würde: ich habe schon mehrere Netzteile abbrennen sehen aber noch nie eine CPU. Von daher denke ich eher dass da ein Problem mit der spannungsversorgung vorliegt. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich daher dahin zu erst testen. Alternativ: im Kreuz testen also mal deine Netzteil nehmen und in dem Pc von deinem Bruder testen. Läuft der dann auch nicht an weißt du bescheid. (Ich übernehme aber keine Haftung für den Fall dass dadurch Komponenten im anderen Pc beschädigt werden.). 

Grüße !


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2017)

Könnte halt Mainboard oder RAM noch sein wenn es das Netzteil nicht ist, CPU ist wirklich unwahrscheinlich


----------



## realGobi (24. Oktober 2017)

Nachtrag: ich weiß nicht ob ich hier links Posten darf (wenn nicht dann bitte um Entschuldigung @mod) aber da steht eindeutig drin power fail:

What does BIOS beep sound mean? | FAQ - GIGABYTE

Du sagtest Gigabyte Mainboard, das da ist die beep-fehlerliste von Gigabyte um da steht bei andauernd kurz power fail. Also mal neues Netzteil organisieren. Das es mit dem deines Bruders mal mehr und mal weniger geht liegt wohl einfach an zu wenig Strom, läuft also nicht richtig an. 

Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

realGobi schrieb:


> Nachtrag: ich weiß nicht ob ich hier links Posten darf (wenn nicht dann bitte um Entschuldigung @mod) aber da steht eindeutig drin power fail:
> 
> What does BIOS beep sound mean? | FAQ - GIGABYTE
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Und ja wegen des Noname Netzteils wollte ich es sowieso das ganze nochmal mit einem besseren Netzteil prüfen. Außerdem versuche ich mal, mein jetziges Netzteil an den PC meines Bruders anzuschließen.

Ich verstehe aber folgendes nicht. Dieser Sirenen-Beepton taucht auf, wenn nur CPU, Kühler uns Strom für Mainboard angeschlossen sind (+Speaker und Powerbutton). Sobald aber RAM Riegel drin sind, erscheint dies nicht. Dann ist nur noch ein kurzer Beep da.


----------



## realGobi (24. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe: ohne RAM Riegel: Sirenen bieb. 
Meinst du damit einen lang anhaltenden biep? Wenn ja, in dem link steht das auch genau so drin, continuous Long beep means Memory Not correctly installed also kein oder falsch installierter RAM.
 Mit RAM Riegel hast du die vielen kurzen biepse, und die sagen dir laut link : power supply Unit failed also es kommt kein Strom an. 

Er startet also, stellt fest es ist entweder kein Speicher oder defekter Speicher da, meldet das mit dem langen Dauerton und geht aus oder: er startet, findet den Speicher, stellt fest dass das Netzteil nicht oder nur noch teilweise arbeitet, meldet das mit den kurzen Tönen und geht aus. 

Grüße.

Edith: Formatierungen nachträglich in den Text gesetzt.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (24. Oktober 2017)

realGobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe: ohne RAM Riegel: Sirenen bieb.
> Meinst du damit einen lang anhaltenden biep? Wenn ja, in dem link steht das auch genau so drin, continuous Long beep means Memory Not correctly installed also kein oder falsch installierter RAM.
> Mit RAM Riegel hast du die vielen kurzen biepse, und die sagen dir laut link : power supply Unit failed also es kommt kein Strom an.
> 
> ...



Da hast du was falsch verstanden.
Ohne RAM: Ganz viele kurze Beeps bis der PC wieder abstürzt
Mit RAM: Ein einziger kurzer Beep, ca nach 5 Sek (der ist etwa 10 Sek an)


Der PC fährt selbständig hoch und runter. Es gibt zwei Phasen:
1. Ca. 3 Sekunden an, absolut nix passiert (kein Beep) und wieder aus.
2.  Bleibt länger an (ca. 10), jedoch mit Beep (je nach Konfiguration, s.o.) und mit BIOS Screen.

Diese Phasen wechseln sich immer ab, bei dem automatischen hoch und runterfahren


----------



## realGobi (25. Oktober 2017)

Nun gut letzter Post für heute: hast du schon mal versucht mit dem RAM deines Bruders zu starten? Also einen oder mehrere Riegel vom 2.pc bei dir rein?

Ansonsten: bei den biep Tönen scheint es wohl auch Unterschiede zu geben, ich habe jetzt an mehreren Stellen gelesen dass kein oder fehlerhafter RAM durch dauerhafte kurze beeps angezeigt werden, was sich ja auch mit deiner Aussage deckt (und meinem vorherigen Post widerspricht). 

Das hochfahren und dann nach kurzer Zeit kommentarlos runterfahren ist aber eigentlich ein klassisches Zeichen für Fehler bei der Spannung. Hat man zB wenn man ne Grafikkarte mit zu wenig Pins ansteckt. Würde dann sozusagen auch wieder fürs netzteil sprechen. 

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und gib mal nen Zeichen. 

Grüße.


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2017)

xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Da hast du was falsch verstanden.
> Ohne RAM: Ganz viele kurze Beeps bis der PC wieder abstürzt
> Mit RAM: Ein einziger kurzer Beep, ca nach 5 Sek



Der kurze Piepton ist das Signal, dass alle wichtigen Teile gefunden wurden und somit ein gutes Zeichen - wenn kein RAM gesteckt ist, macht das Board sich bemerkbar durch eben diese vielen kurzen Beeps und verlangt nach Arbeitsspeicher. Steckst du ihn und er ist intakt, kommt dann logischerweise der kurze Beep. Also wäre für mein Verständnis das Netzteil der Übeltäter und da du bei der GPU ja auch keine Veränderung der Pieptöne hattest, kann es nur die PSU sein.



xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Und ja wegen des Noname Netzteils wollte ich es sowieso das ganze nochmal mit einem besseren Netzteil prüfen. Außerdem versuche ich mal, mein jetziges Netzteil an den PC meines Bruders anzuschließen.



Schließe deinen "Chinaböller" lieber nicht im Rechner deines Bruders an... Man kann nicht wissen, was ein defektes Netzteil sonst noch für Schäden anrichtet 



xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber folgendes nicht. Dieser Sirenen-Beepton taucht auf, wenn nur CPU, Kühler uns Strom für Mainboard angeschlossen sind (+Speaker und Powerbutton). Sobald aber RAM Riegel drin sind, erscheint dies nicht. Dann ist nur noch ein kurzer Beep da.



Siehe oben - der kurze Beep ist das Zeichen, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Nur ohne ordentliche Stromversorgung kann die beste Konfiguration nicht funktionieren.

Wenigstens kannst du nun die Quelle eingrenzen und das Netzteil ist das vielleicht günstigste Bauteil in deinem Rechner. Wenn du ein neues kaufst, kann ich dir die Modelle von be quiet! mit 500 Watt Leistung empfehlen: das >Pure Power 10< mit zwei 12 Volt Schienen für ca. 60.- € oder das >Straight Power 10< mit vier 12 Volt Schienen für ca. 100.- €.
Wobei die vier Schienen eigentlich nur Sinn machen, wenn zwei starke Zusatz-Verbraucher (z. B. Grafikkarten) genutzt werden und dafür sind 500 Watt ein bissl wenig - es sei denn: die GPUs sind sparsam.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (25. Oktober 2017)

@realGobi


lefskij schrieb:


> Schließe deinen "Chinaböller" lieber nicht im Rechner deines Bruders an... Man kann nicht wissen, was ein defektes Netzteil sonst noch für Schäden anrichtet



Mit Noname Netzteil meinte ich das Netzteil meines Bruders. Meins (siehe Signatur) ist (war) ka eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, nur ist es jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich kaputt 
Aber ja, werde dennoch nicht riskieren das “kaputte“ an dem meines Bruders anzuschließen.



lefskij schrieb:


> Wenigstens kannst du nun die Quelle eingrenzen und das Netzteil ist das vielleicht günstigste Bauteil in deinem Rechner. Wenn du ein neues kaufst, kann ich dir die Modelle von be quiet! mit 500 Watt Leistung empfehlen: das >Pure Power 10< mit zwei 12 Volt Schienen für ca. 60.- € oder das >Straight Power 10< mit vier 12 Volt Schienen für ca. 100.- €.
> Wobei die vier Schienen eigentlich nur Sinn machen, wenn zwei starke Zusatz-Verbraucher (z. B. Grafikkarten) genutzt werden und dafür sind 500 Watt ein bissl wenig - es sei denn: die GPUs sind sparsam.



Danke, sind denn 500W ausreichend? Meine 450W wurden ja schon als “zu wenig“ bezeichnet, das habe ich mir jedoch nur geholt weil es in der Praxis ca 600W aufbringt statt die 450W auf dem Papier. 

Zudem kommt ein Kollege vorbei, der hat ein vergleichbar vernünftiges 450W CoolerMaster Netzteil rumfliegen welches er mir zum Testen geben würde... meint ihr das reicht? Denn das Noname Netzteil meines Bruders mit 400W hat auch nicht geholfen und hat ja nicht soo viel weniger Watt, zumal mein PC ja nicht direkt unter Volllast läuft.


----------



## realGobi (25. Oktober 2017)

Das reicht. Wenn du selbst rechnen willst: Netzteil Kalkulator - Recher fur leise PSUs von be quiet!

Hoffe dass es mit dem andern Netzteil klappt, dann hast deinen Fehler. 

Grüße.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Oktober 2017)

realGobi schrieb:


> Das reicht. Wenn du selbst rechnen willst: Netzteil Kalkulator - Recher fur leise PSUs von be quiet!.


Den Taschenrechner kannst Du vergessen.
Normalerweise rechnet man: CPU-Leistung (max.) + GPU-Leistung (max.) + Mainboardverbrauch (50-70W) + Reserve (20-40W).


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2017)

xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Danke, sind denn 500W ausreichend? Meine 450W wurden ja schon als “zu wenig“ bezeichnet, das habe ich mir jedoch nur geholt weil es in der Praxis ca 600W aufbringt statt die 450W auf dem Papier.
> 
> Zudem kommt ein Kollege vorbei, der hat ein vergleichbar vernünftiges 450W CoolerMaster Netzteil rumfliegen welches er mir zum Testen geben würde... meint ihr das reicht? Denn das Noname Netzteil meines Bruders mit 400W hat auch nicht geholfen und hat ja nicht soo viel weniger Watt, zumal mein PC ja nicht direkt unter Volllast läuft.



Mit nem 500 Watt 80-Plus-Silber-Prädikat Netzteil bist du auf jeden Fall ausreichend versorgt. Du hast zwar eine recht hungrige GPU an Bord aber Markennetzteile können hohe Lastwechsel sehr gut verarbeiten und von deinen Komponenten her reichts sicher.

Mein System wird von einem 850 Watt Dark Power Pro versorgt und das muss richtig ran  : Zwei GPUs im SLI die jeweils mehr als 250 Watt ziehen, übertaktete Haswell-CPU, RAM-Vollbestückung, 5 Platten und eine Custom-WaKü mit Pumpe, Lüftersteuerung mit 14 Lüftern und diversen Sensoren, bissl Beleuchtung und Bling Bling.

Wenn dein System nicht großartig erweitert oder stark übertaktet werden soll, reichen die 500 Watt locker und für die ein oder andere Festplatte/Laufwerk und/oder (Sound-)PCIe-Karte ist auch noch Luft.

EDIT: Sinnvoll ist auch die 8-Pin Stromversorgung für die CPU auf deinem Board und das 400 Watt Netzteil deines Bruders hatte ja nur einen 4 poligen Stecker. Meist wird bei günstigen PSUs auch gerne mal an der PCI Stromversorgung gespart und man hat nichtmal zwei 8 polige Stecker für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## realGobi (25. Oktober 2017)

10% Abweichung wenn man deine max werte nimmt. Nicht so der riesige Unterschied.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (25. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wenn dein System nicht großartig erweitert oder stark übertaktet werden soll, reichen die 500 Watt locker und für die ein oder andere Festplatte/Laufwerk und/oder (Sound-)PCIe-Karte ist auch noch Luft.



So einen PC wie du hätte ich auch gerne, dazu fehlt allerdings das Geld 
Ich werde mich dann, falls es das Netzteil sein sollte (dauert ein paar Tage bis der Kollege mit seinem Netzteil kommen kann), mich nach einem mit 500W umschauen. Bin so der Preisleistungstyp.. neben den beQuiet weitere Netzteilempfehlungen?

Bei meinem Glück ständig würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es am Ende doch nicht das Netzteil ist.


----------



## FoxXsays (25. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Mein System wird von einem 850 Watt Dark Power Pro versorgt und das muss richtig ran [emoji317] : Zwei GPUs im SLI die jeweils mehr als 250 Watt ziehen, übertaktete Haswell-CPU, RAM-Vollbestückung, 5 Platten und eine Custom-WaKü mit Pumpe, Lüftersteuerung mit 14 Lüftern und diversen Sensoren, bissl Beleuchtung und Bling Bling.



Wenn das Ding mal hochgeht, gibts doch die Stadt in der du wohnst nicht mehr ! 

@TE: Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du den Fehler findest. Hoffentlich wars "nur" das Netzteil.

Was Netzteile betrifft kommt in Tests das Bitfenix Whisper M noch ganz gut weg.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Mit nem 500 Watt 80-Plus-Silber-Prädikat Netzteil bist du auf jeden Fall ausreichend versorgt.



Immer diese Pauschalaussagen...


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding mal hochgeht, gibts doch die Stadt in der du wohnst nicht mehr !



Ich streu' noch ein bissl Plutoniumsulfat in den Ausgleichsbehälter, dann ist der ganze Landkreis wech 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Immer diese Pauschalaussagen...



Ja ich weiss... aber im Falle der Komponenten des TE wird das wohl gerechtfertigt sein.

Übrigens: Super Username 

@xTheChosenOne: Die Netzteile von Super Flower haben auch einen guten Ruf und sind ordentlich konstruiert. >Dieses hier< wäre sogar vollmodular - kannst also nur die Stecker anschließen, die wirklich gebraucht werden.

Um meinen Rechner finanzieren zu können, fahre ich halt nur einen ollen gebrauchten Mittelklasse-Kombi (der übrigens weniger gekostet hat) und schraube da selber bei Bedarf und spare so die Werkstattkosten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Oktober 2017)

Seh ich so strahlend aus? 

Danke jedenfalls 

Ich meine nur, dass "500W Silber" jetzt kein Garant für Qualität ist. Die TT-Städte Serie erfüllt das auch, aber hochwertig wäre da definitiv das falsche Prädikat


----------



## lefskij (26. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass "500W Silber" jetzt kein Garant für Qualität ist. Die TT-Städte Serie erfüllt das auch, aber hochwertig wäre da definitiv das falsche Prädikat



Du hast natürlich Recht mit deinem Einwand und ein Siegel kann ja jeder auf sein Produkt kleben. Die PSUs von be quiet! - gerade die Serien mit DC-DC Technik, das PP 500 zählt auch dazu, können aber ruhig duch das Zertifikat hervorgehoben werden. Der TE sollte sich schließlich etwas vernünftiges und langlebiges gönnen.
Hier sind glücklicherweise viele User unterwegs, die auf solche Bauernfänger-Marketing-Tricks aufmerksam machen 

Tante EDIT sagt: >Hier< noch ein aktueller Test des PP 500.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht mit deinem Einwand und ein Siegel kann ja jeder auf sein Produkt kleben. Die PSUs von be quiet! - [bold]gerade die Serien mit DC-DC Technik[/bold], das PP 500 zählt auch dazu, können aber ruhig duch das Zertifikat hervorgehoben werden. Der TE sollte sich schließlich etwas vernünftiges und langlebiges gönnen.
> Hier sind glücklicherweise viele User unterwegs, die auf solche Bauernfänger-Marketing-Tricks aufmerksam machen
> 
> Tante EDIT sagt: >Hier< noch ein aktueller Test des PP 500.



Das musst du auch hervorheben 

Ne, ich sehs einfach ganz oft, dass einfach empfohlen wird ala "500W silber", "Hauptsache beQuiet" oder "Markennetzteil". Dass dahinter dann oftmals Müll ist, weil man ja gern das Günstigste nimmt,  bleibt dann doch meist unerwähnt und das wäre ärgerlich. Naja gut, in anderen Foren solls ja noch schlimmer sein


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (29. Oktober 2017)

*fail*


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (30. Oktober 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Also wäre für mein Verständnis das Netzteil der Übeltäter und da du bei der GPU ja auch keine Veränderung der Pieptöne hattest, kann es nur die PSU sein.





realGobi schrieb:


> Er startet also, stellt fest es ist entweder kein Speicher oder defekter Speicher da, meldet das mit dem langen Dauerton und geht aus oder: er startet, findet den Speicher, stellt fest dass das Netzteil nicht oder nur noch teilweise arbeitet, meldet das mit den kurzen Tönen und geht aus.





NuVirus schrieb:


> Könnte halt Mainboard oder RAM noch sein wenn es das Netzteil nicht ist, CPU ist wirklich unwahrscheinlich




Ich habe jetzt das Netzteil von dem Kollegen getestet. Allerdings reagiert der PC exakt identisch.
Auch die RAM-Riegel habe ich an einem anderen Mainboard ausprobiert, wo sie einwandfrei klappen.

Ansonsten kann es leider nur entweder das Mainboard sein oder die CPU... es könnte also teuer werden 

Gibts noch andere Ideen was ich machen könnte?


----------



## lefskij (1. November 2017)

xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Gibts noch andere Ideen was ich machen könnte?



Mal rein hypothetisch:

Läuft die ganze Kabellage über eine Steckerleiste mit Ein/Ausschalter?
Falls ja, versuche mal eine andere...

Ist das Mainboard ordnungsgemäß mit den Abstandhaltern im Case befestigt?

Du könntest die CPU mal aus dem Sockel herausnehmen und dir die Kontakte anschauen, ob Verfärbungen o. Ä. zu sehen sind. Ebenso am gesamten Board - ich hatte mal einen solchen Schaden, der aber nur nach Demontage eines Kühlers auf der Unterseite des Boards sichtbar wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du die CPU auf einem anderen Board testen könntest, wäre das eine Möglichkeit sie auf einen Defekt zu prüfen.

Tut mir leid für dich, dass das solch eine Odyssee ist


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (1. November 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Ist das Mainboard ordnungsgemäß mit den Abstandhaltern im Case befestigt?



Habe mal das alles nochmal nackt ausprobiert, also das Mainboard nochmal aus dem Gehäuse genommen, und die Nullmethode durchgeführt, mit o.g. Ergebnissen.



lefskij schrieb:


> Du könntest die CPU mal aus dem Sockel herausnehmen und dir die Kontakte anschauen, ob Verfärbungen o. Ä. zu sehen sind. Ebenso am gesamten Board - ich hatte mal einen solchen Schaden, der aber nur nach Demontage eines Kühlers auf der Unterseite des Boards sichtbar wurde:



Habe alle Teile rausgenommen und das Ganze und neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen. Bei Betrachtung der Unterseite der CPU konnte ich keine Unregelmäßigkeiten feststellen, vielleicht habe ich aber auch etwas übersehen. Auch am Mainboard fiel (auf beiden Seiten) nichts auf.


lefskij schrieb:


> Wenn du die CPU auf einem anderen Board testen könntest, wäre das eine Möglichkeit sie auf einen Defekt zu prüfen.
> 
> Tut mir leid für dich, dass das solch eine Odyssee ist



Mein Kollege hat jetzt mein Mainboard mit CPU und RAM-Riegel mitgenommen und versucht die Sachen demnächst in Kombination mit seinem System auszuprobieren. Wenn ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich.

Derweil frage ich mich, was das Ganze ausgelöst haben könnte. Anscheinend ist das Netzteil in Ordnung, also ist es entweder die CPU oder das Mainboard. Was könnte dafür gesorgt haben dass das Ganze nicht mehr klappt?
Ich habe am Abend des Tages bevor mir das Ganze an meinem PC erstmals aufgefallen ist, den PC normal heruntergefahren ohne Probleme. Als ich dann am nächsten tag versucht habe, den PC hochzufahren kam das.. komisch.


----------



## lefskij (1. November 2017)

Das Mainboard könnte einen Kurzschluss verursachen - daher die Frage mit den Abstandhaltern und den Verfärbungen.  Wenn die Leiterbahnen einen weg haben, wird man das wohl nur schwer erkennen können. 

Hast du denn eine Steckerleiste mit Ein/Ausschalter, die du ggf. tauschen kannst? Habe schonmal gelesen, dass das die Ursache war...

Letzte Möglichkeit, die mir noch einfällt,  ist die Verkabelung im Case - also hauptsächlich die stromführenden Leitungen. Evtl. sind da Pins verbogen oder korrodiert.

Oder die Schalter am Case (Power und Reset) haben einen Wackler...

Vielleicht findet dein Kollege ja etwas raus - drücke euch die Daumen.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (2. November 2017)

lefskij schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet dein Kollege ja etwas raus - drücke euch die Daumen.



Also es ist das Mainboard.
Meine CPU wurde auf sein System gesetzt, und alles klappt problemlos. Wenn man seine CPU jedoch auf mein Mainboard setzt (egal ob mit meinem RAM oder seinem), ist der Fehler reproduzierbar.

Von daher finde ich es schade, dass es nicht die RAM-Riegel sind, aber froh dass es nicht die CPU ist. Werde mich dann wohl nach einem neuen Mainboard umschauen müssen. Daran ist uns übrigens rein optisch nichts aufgefallen.

Gibt es Mainboardempfehlungen? Und habe ich Recht mit dem Verdacht, dass mit Mainboards von Gigabyte häufiger Probleme auftauchen, als mit denen von anderen Herstellern?

MfG


----------



## PtOlbrch (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo habe ungefähr die gleichen Schwierigkeiten und hoffe ihr wisst Rat:

Seit ungefähr 4 Wochen, nachdem ich meine defekte Grafikkarte ausgebaut habe und seither die OnBoard Grafik der CPU nutze habe ich das Problem das es sporadisch vorkommt das sich der PC nach dem einschalten direkt wieder ausschaltet, noch bevor das Logo des Mainboard Hersteller eingeblendet wird (begleitet durch das Klicken eines Schutzschalters des Netzteil, was lt. Herstellerangaben normal ist) und danach automatisch wieder einschaltet. Danach fährt der PC ganz normal hoch (seltener schaltet er sich nochmal aus und wieder ein) und läuft normal weiter.

Bislang ist es erst mit meinem ordinären System   an 2 Tagen vorgekommen das dieser im lfd. Betrieb in Windows sich aus und wieder eingeschaltet hat (wieder mit Klick des Netzteils. Nicht vergleichbar als würde ich den Reset Knopf drücken, da das Netzteil hierbei nicht klickt). Wobei es dann so war das der PC in Windows auch nach dem erneuten hochfahren automatisch lfd. wieder neu gestartet ist.

Wie gesagt, das der PC im lfd. Betrieb runterfährt ist seltener (nur an 2 Tagen) vorgekommen, häufiger war das Problem beim hochfahren wobei das phänomene dabei ist,  dass dieser Fehler anfangs häufig aufgetreten ist, mittlerweile seltener.

Mein PC ist folgender (grössenteils im Januar selbst zusammengebaut, somit die meisten Komponente neu ausser DVD Laufwerk, Samsung SSD Festplatte und eine WD HDD Festplatte):

- Intel Core I9-10900k 3700 1200 Z
- 32 GB Ram 3200-18 Fury Black RGB Arbeitsspeicher
- BeQuiet StraightPower 11 850 Watt Netzteil
- Gigabyte Z490 Gaming X AX Mainboard
- Samsung SSD 1 Terrabyte und 500 GB WD HDD
- Windows 10 64GB
- Grafik ist Onboard

Tests wie MemTest und IntelProcessor Diagnostic haben nichts ergeben.

Mit dem Begriff ordinäres System will ich sagen das ich heute mal mein Netzteil vom vorherigen PC verwendet habe, ein 650 Watt Netzteil von Corsair. Hier ist bislang zwar noch nicht der Fehler aufgetreten das der PC direkt auf anhieb (vor Einblendung des Gigabyte Logos) sich aus und wieder einschaltet, dafür passiert eben dies kurz nachdem er Windows 10 hochgefahren hat und dies lfd. Also 2 verschiedene Netzteile und ungefähr die gleichen Fehler (wenn auch mit dem 850 Watt Netzteil seltener) deuten eher auf ein defktes Mainboard hin, oder wie seht ihr das (Bios habe ich am Wochenende geupdatet und auch das System habe ich danach neu aufgespielt)?

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, besten Dank im Voraus und Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo PtOlbrch!
Willkommen im PCGHX-Forum!

Das Anhängen an andere Beiträge wird nicht gern gesehen.
Laß mal von einem Moderator einen neuen Beitrag aus Deinem erstellen.

Sonst wird das zu verwirrend und unübersichtlich.


----------

